# Come On, People--



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

why does my firewall (McCafee) keep shutting off???Please, Please???


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Because its McAfee.
McAfee is the worst suite of so called 'protection' there is.

Do you get any messages?
Have you checked for malware?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> Because its McAfee.
> McAfee is the worst suite of so called 'protection' there is.


Boy you got that right.
Both computers I bought had McAfee, that was the very FIRST thing I took off or disabled~!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

only message I get is a notice that popps up saying the firewall is disabled. It has been pretty good protection, I thought, I'm on my second subscription with them. But--maybe I shouldnt be. This is the only thing thats bothered me, other than the supposed Amsterdam invasion last week


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Ours just did this, hubby called and they fixed it.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Hard to beat AVG...

http://free.avg.com/us-en/homepage


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

Sometimes you think an antivirus program is good because it doesn't give you any alerts. But if the virus gets past the antivirus, you also get no alerts. That said, I dumped both McAffee and Norton years ago for AVG Free Edition and haven't had an issue since.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Jacktheknife said:


> That said, I dumped both McAffee and Norton years ago


yeah, any computer with them on I remove them first. However for some unknown reason people keep paying for them.

Most home users do not really need a firewall, and of those that do have them, I would guess that close to 90% don't know why they have them (other than someone told them they should have one) or how to use them.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> yeah, any computer with them on I remove them first. However for some unknown reason people keep paying for them.
> 
> Most home users do not really need a firewall, and of those that do have them, I would guess that close to 90% don't know why they have them (other than someone told them they should have one) or how to use them.


And some Antivirus protection have their OWN FIREWALL, which you don'r need if running Windows.
Never use that in the first place. WINDOWS has a Excellent Firewall already built in.
SO turn OFF that Antivirus firewall and USE Windows own built in one. THAT is what maybe causing the problem is McAfee's OWN fire awl is going off and it is McAfee that is sending that notice to turn it back on. Use Windows Firewall forget that antivirus one


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

That is very interesting. I'm on my second year subscription, I guess the reason some of us buy it, is that all the advertisements convince us. Rather like someone telling you you're not a good parent, you believe it, even when you know better. I didn't know that Windows had it's own firewall, either. I'm guessing I would have to uninstall this one, before I go to AVG, right?


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

yes, download avg free edition, then unisntall your antivirus and finally install avg.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Windows has its own virus program also.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

I was working on a computer Monday that has AVG Free on it, it's what I always put on computers when I work on them.
This comp with a 40GB hard drive had a file 'toolbar.log' that was filling up the hard drive, it was 10GB! (in this old XP it was in local settings/temp)
The only way I found out about it was that it was so large and fragmented, that it couldn't be defragged.
Turned out that it was from the AVG toolbar, and the only way to stop it was to uninstall the toolbar. 
This is a known issue, and AVG has not addressed it, other than to say that their update took care of the problem (when it didn't.)
I tried other solutions, deleting it, and disabling the toolbar then deleting the file again. Even with the toolbar disabled, it was still writing the logfile.

Do not install AVG Free Toolbar with AVG Free. If you don't have a choice, then uninstall it immediately after installation.

I will continue to install AVG Free on my client's computers, I still have confidence in the product.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

For that matter don't install any toolbars. Browsers come with any toolbars you need.


----------

